# Résiliation essai MobileMe



## peg (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
J'espère tout d'abord que ma question est glissée dans le bon forum .
J'ai souhaité bénéficier d'une période d'essai de MobileMe : J'ai donc installé le système après avoir laissé mes coordonnées ( personnelles * CBleue )....Je souhaite annuler la pèriode d'essai , je vais donc dans les informations de mon compte, je clique sur " annulation d'un compte " mais rien ne se passe, j'ai toujours accés à MobileMe....Existe-t-il un moyen sur et efficace de stopper cette période d'essai et donc éviter le paiement par CBleue 60 jours après.
Merci pour votre aide, excellente journée à tous


----------



## Sparksangel (15 Juillet 2008)

Pareil je me pose la même question :/ Ca serait un peu ballo de pas pouvoir annuler la période d'essai xD et d'être obligé de banquer ><


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2008)

ça DOIT fonctionner, il s'agit peut être d'un soucis passager sur leur site... mais je pense que l'annulation ne sera effective qu'au terme des 60jours de tests....

dans tous les cas, il serait judicieux d'envoyer un mail à apple.. pour éviter les mauvaises surprises


----------



## EMqA (15 Juillet 2008)

Une petite astuce qui fonctionnait ce week-end : passer par un changement de mot de passe (faire comme si tu l'avais oublié) m'a permis d'accéder à MobileMe. J'ai ensuite remis mon mot de passe habituel au sein de MobileMe.


----------



## Rudy (15 Juillet 2008)

Perso, j'arrive pas à obtenir une période d'essai (page de login qui tourne en boucle)...


----------



## 800007 (18 Juillet 2008)

Perso je ne trouve pas de lien pour bénéficier de cette période d'essai. Auriez-vous l'amabilité de me communiquer le lien ? Merci par avance.


----------



## jdojdo (11 Décembre 2008)

Je me suis rendu sur le site:  http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mobileme/
    Par chat, j'ai contacté Guillaume L., expert MobileMe,  qui m'a proposé et a effectué l'opération de  résiliation pour moi, après m'avoir demandé les renseignements d'identité. 
    Il a été rapide, compétent et très professionnel. Moi, je suis très satisfait...
    jdojdo


----------



## schumi1664 (24 Avril 2009)

*Pour annuler votre abonnement MobileMe*


Si vous nêtes pas déjà connecté(e) à votre compte MobileMe, allez sur www.me.com/account et connectez-vous.
Cliquez sur Options du compte dans la barre latérale (sur la gauche).
Cliquez sur Annuler le compte en bas de la fenêtre.


----------

